# Corsair H60: Erster Test des Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühlers veröffentlicht



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. März 2011)

*Corsair H60: Erster Test des Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühlers veröffentlicht*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Corsair H60: Erster Test des Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühlers veröffentlicht gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Corsair H60: Erster Test des Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühlers veröffentlicht


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (11. März 2011)

*Corsair H60: Erster Test des Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühlers veröffentlicht*

Schicker Kühler, vll. tausch ich den mal gegen meine Wakü aus...

@PCGH: Diese News gab es als Leser-News schon vor einigen Tagen...
Passiert immer häufiger bei euch...
Entweder das eine ODER das andere, aber nicht 2 Threads für ein und das selbe...


----------



## doodlez (11. März 2011)

*Corsair H60: Erster Test des Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühlers veröffentlicht*

naja 29 dba is jetzt auch nicht wirklich so viel besser, mich nervt ja schon mein 22 dba lüfter


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60: Erster Test des Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühlers veröffentlicht*

Schick, schick, schick.....und sehr interessant für mich..


----------



## ogakul93 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60: Erster Test des Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühlers veröffentlicht*



Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> Schicker Kühler, vll. tausch ich den mal gegen meine Wakü aus...
> 
> @PCGH: Diese News gab es als Leser-News schon vor einigen Tagen...
> Passiert immer häufiger bei euch...
> Entweder das eine ODER das andere, aber nicht 2 Threads für ein und das selbe...


 Ich sehe keine User-News über einen Test des H60...


----------



## Antonio (11. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60: Erster Test des Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühlers veröffentlicht*

Ohja den Seh ich in 4 monaten in meinem rechner  bin schon vom H50 begeistert


----------



## kill_switch2 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60: Erster Test des Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühlers veröffentlicht*

gerade eben bestellt ^^ wird dann meinen EKL Nordwand ablösen  hihihi


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60: Erster Test des Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühlers veröffentlicht*



ogakul93 schrieb:


> Ich sehe keine User-News über einen Test des H60...


 
Augen Auf 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/144355-erster-test-der-neuen-corsair-h60.html


----------



## Optikks (11. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60: Erster Test des Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühlers veröffentlicht*

auf jedenfall mal interessant das kleine teil, denke der könnte mir pc meiner frau lande da ist grade noch nen intel boxed drin und der nervt mich...


----------



## McClaine (11. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60: Erster Test des Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühlers veröffentlicht*

Ich halte von dem Ding garnichts. Is ne billigere alternative zu einer CPU-Only Wasserkühlung im PC Bereich, mehr aber auch nicht. Die Maße des ganzen sind natürlich sehr interessant und die Kühlleistung anscheinend auch.
Verwunderlich aber das im Endeffekt ein einzelner Radiator, ein mir "unbekannter Kühler" und ne Pumpe mit "unbekannter Power", die komplette Abwärme einer Cpu mitnehmen soll... lol
In nem professionellen, neuartigen System braucht man dafür mindestens nen guten dual Radi, Pumpe mit , hm mindestens 80l Durchfluss sowie etwaige andere Dinge wie ne gute WLP.
Zusammen kommt man dann auf mindestens 130Eur, aber dann weiß ich wenigstens was ich habe  
Hab ne komplette Wakü und brauch deßwegen das Teil nicht.
Aber keine Frage, wenn das Ding ausreichend nen zB i7 kühlt und das für 79$, wäre es sicherlich eine Alternative für die jenigen, die keine komplett Wakü im PC haben wollen.


----------



## Malkolm (11. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60: Erster Test des Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühlers veröffentlicht*

wie der Test zeigt bekommst du mit dem "unbekannten Kühler" und einer Pumpe mit "unbekannter Power" auch einen aktuellen Prozessor, overclocked und overvolted, auf 70°C gekühlt.
Die Kühlleistung ist da, und vergleichbar/leicht besser als mit einer high-end Luftkühlung.

Das System soll ja auch nicht mit einer "richtigen" Wasserkühlung konkurieren, sondern sticht ins Segment der high-end Luftkühlung hinein. Und innerhalb dieses Segments bietet es eine super Leistung, bei kleiner Geräuschkulisse, aber im Vergleich auch stolzen Preis.


----------



## The_Schroeder (13. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60: Erster Test des Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühlers veröffentlicht*

Also die H50 war ja oft als Mod anzutreffen, da bessere Temps durch die Lagerung des Wassers in einem extern AGB und nicht mehr im H50 eignen.
Bin gespannt was da geht an Temperaturverbesserung.

Einer ne Ahnung ob man damit ne GPU (~200Watt) kühlen könnte/kann?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60: Erster Test des Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühlers veröffentlicht*

Sieht noch schick aus! vorallem in einem Obsidian siehts sicher geil aus


----------



## x-up (13. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60: Erster Test des Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühlers veröffentlicht*

Ich liebäugle auch schon länger mit einer Wasserkühlung. Die H60 ist sicher ein 1. Einstieg in die Wasserkühlung, aber mit einer Lösung von z.B. Innovatek ist man da besser dran, aber OK die kostet auch mehr.


----------



## Oggtr (15. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60: Erster Test des Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühlers veröffentlicht*

Naja ich glaub ich tu mir trotzdem die h70 an mit den 2 lüftern


----------



## fuSi0n (16. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60: Erster Test des Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühlers veröffentlicht*



McClaine schrieb:


> Ich halte von dem Ding garnichts. Is ne billigere alternative zu einer CPU-Only Wasserkühlung im PC Bereich, mehr aber auch nicht. Die Maße des ganzen sind natürlich sehr interessant und die Kühlleistung anscheinend auch.
> Verwunderlich aber das im Endeffekt ein einzelner Radiator, ein mir "unbekannter Kühler" und ne Pumpe mit "unbekannter Power", die komplette Abwärme einer Cpu mitnehmen soll... lol
> In nem professionellen, neuartigen System braucht man dafür mindestens nen guten dual Radi, Pumpe mit , hm mindestens 80l Durchfluss sowie etwaige andere Dinge wie ne gute WLP.
> Zusammen kommt man dann auf mindestens 130Eur, aber dann weiß ich wenigstens was ich habe
> ...


 

DU erzählst aber einen Quatsch 

Der Durchfluss hat kaum Auswirkungen auf die Kühlleistung, was hier schon eine Vielzahl an Usern in ihrem System bestätigt haben.
Und man kann sehrwohl auch eine moderne CPU mit nem Single Radi (Bsp 140er mit Push/Pull Bestückung) gut kühlen. Nur darf man dann keine Lautstärke-Rekorde erwarten.

Das Teil ist halt für Leute interessant die nicht basteln wollen, angst vor Wasser haben, oder keine 1kg+ ihrem Mainboard zumuten wollen.


----------



## Cracken (18. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60: Erster Test des Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühlers veröffentlicht*

Corsair H60 im PCGH-Preisvergleich!!!
Corsair Hydro Series H60 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (CWCH60) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## SaKuL (18. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60: Erster Test des Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühlers veröffentlicht*



Cracken schrieb:


> Corsair H60 im PCGH-Preisvergleich!!!
> Corsair Hydro Series H60 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (CWCH60) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


 
Danke für die Info, das Ding interessiert mich


----------



## The_Schroeder (19. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60: Erster Test des Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühlers veröffentlicht*

Ich hätte ja Bock nen Mod mit zu machen,..*G*PU-Kühler 
,..aba ob das Ding 200W schafft wage ich iwie anzuzweifeln ,..wobei,..i5-2600,..5GHz,..1,4/1,5V,..


----------



## AndyHue (31. März 2013)

*AW: Corsair H60: Erster Test des Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühlers veröffentlicht*

Hab mir die H60 vor einem Jahr gekauft bin super zufrieden, ist auch in meinem neuen system verbaut worden. i5 3570k.


----------



## Shizophrenic (31. März 2013)

*AW: Corsair H60: Erster Test des Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühlers veröffentlicht*

Bitte mal aufs Datum schauen,  2Jahre alten Thread ausgegraben


----------



## AndyHue (31. März 2013)

*AW: Corsair H60: Erster Test des Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühlers veröffentlicht*

hab die H60 in meinem AMD system verbaut war zufrieden (AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition) und nun tut Sie ihren Dienst in meinem Intel i 5 3570k system.
Alles gut ich hoffe es bleibt auch so


----------

